# St Annes School - Lewes - March 2017



## Gromr (Mar 12, 2017)

*History*

St Annes's school in Lewes, East Sussex was a school for children with special needs. It closed suddenly at the end of the summer term in 2005. Speaking to one a local that I bumped into, she told me it was meant to be a very good school in its day. 

I have read few reports and accounts of strange and spooky goings on the school site. I'm not one for ghost stories, but the site does have a certain spooky vibe to it. 

Finding a comprehensive history of the school has proven more challenging than I thought, so I don't know if anyone has any detailed sources for the history?


*The Explore* 

This was a pretty fun explore, despite not getting in.

Sneaky me thought lets go in through the graveyard opposite, hop the wall and try and find a way in. One of the separate wooden classrooms was accessible, so I started there. Just a few classrooms, but it was a start.

Then I started skirting round the main building until I was at the front. 'Yes!' I thought, made it to the front, i'm safe and can't see seen. Then a dog walker plodded round the corner...turns out its on a public footpath and didn't need to bother with all the sneaky stuff at all.

Had a brief chat with her. 'Such a shame this place is like this, It used to be a very good school.' she said.
She saw my camera 'Not very interesting to photograph this'. 

All the windows and doors have been boarded up with metal sheets as well as many of the roof access ports. I was on the verge of giving up until I saw two teenagers climbing on the roof. 'Oi mate, is that the way in'. They looked alarmed 'Are you an explorer?!' 'Yeah mate' holding up my camera. 
'Awesome, i'll be round in a second!'. One of them showed me the easy way onto the roof. 

This was about 5pm on a sunny Saturday, so chances of getting spotted were high, but I'd driven all this way, might as well give it a proper go. 

There was only one possible way in, and it was a massive drop down from what was an old skylight I presume. Having heard all the spooky tales and seeing the dark abyss below I would have to drop down into, not even knowing if I could climb out again, decided to give this one a miss.

Looking around I saw a dog walker off in the distance who suddenly stopped and looked up at me on the roof, time to leave quickly I thought.

Apologies as this isn't the most interesting report on this school, more of an update of its current condition. Hope you enjoy!

*Photos*


----------



## smiler (Mar 12, 2017)

It looks a good building, bit of work to replace tiles but that all I could see, very sensible too walk away from it, you can always go back, I liked it Grom, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 12, 2017)

I found this website with an interesting history on this school. Abandoned and DerelictSt Anne?s School History Lewes Abandoned Derelict Building


----------



## zender126 (Mar 12, 2017)

I walked along that footpath every working day for a couple of months last year. The skylight would be boarded over one day, and then ooened again by the next morning! It happened a few times and judging by thd litter left around I assumed someone was squatting inside so never bothered to go in.


----------

